# Surge now updates every 1-2 minutes



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Used to be 6-7 minutes. Anyone else see this change today?


----------



## hobster5 (Sep 2, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Used to be 6-7 minutes. Anyone else see this change today?


I see that the Surge on Uber is updating very quickly as well. As well, when you get close to a Surge area, the Surge dissapears.

I also have noted that the Surges are very low AROUND the high number. IE, can be $7, but if you are 2 blocks from the core of the Surge, $1.5

Uber is back to old tricks, chasing Surge areas is not worth it, as it disappears often as you get close


----------

